# Fluval Flora



## Skepsis_DK (Aug 15, 2011)

just started my first planted tank, and the employees at my lfs recommend the fluval flora to quarantine plants before putting them into my pygo tank.
I'm currently not using co2 on my tank, and realize that the flora does. would it be a waste to grow my plants in the flora, and then swap to a tank not using co2?

also does anyone use Fluval Pressurized 88g-CO2 Kit? are there any bigger sizes so I wouldn't need to use two on my 80 gallon tank

thanks


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Yes it would be a waste to grow your plants in a separate tank with Co2 and then move them, they would just die off.

Make your own Co2 reactor, and use the simple yeast and sugar method.... Its super cheap, depending on the size of the reactor can last up to a month.

I used about a 1 ltr bottle on my 55:









You can google plans for em, and the proper mixture of yeast to sugar... it has been a few years so I dont remember exactly.

IF you dont want to go that route, you can get a bigger Co2 tank, regulator, solenoid, diffuser, and PH monitor... As too much Co2 will crash your PH and other params will follow so it cant just free flow, or be done by eye.


----------



## Skepsis_DK (Aug 15, 2011)

wow thats a nice tank.

so you have to make a bottle of it up at least once a month? is it quick to make once you do a couple of them?


----------



## Skepsis_DK (Aug 15, 2011)

and by the way, thanks for helping me pick out a light, just got my set up done last night,
started with 3 java ferns and 3 annubias

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/gallery/image/413-p080613-133101/


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Thanks man, that was my first planted tank... well one of 3 that were my first.

Yeah, as I recall I used 3 cups of sugar and a heaping tablespoon of yeast in warm (NOT hot, it will kill the yeast) water... takes like 12 hours to start working depending on room temp. You can add more yeast for more Co2 and shorter life, or less yeast to make it last longer with less co2.

I had it down to where you could watch the bubbles start to slow down, mix up another one, wait 24 hours and just swap the bottles.

You just need a pop bottle, a small section of rigid airline (to go through the lid on the bottle) and some flexible airline. You will want a check valve just out of the bottle, because there can be a chance of it "burping" some of the sugar and yeast out. Also, make sure your check valve is the correct direction, or you are creating a chance of explosion. From there, I just tucked the output of the reactor into my canister filter intake.


----------

